# Who's Swaggering Sat. at Vertigo? Round 3



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I know I am. E-buggy and 4wheel SC.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have an appliance delivery/installation for Saturday. Don't know what time or if I can dump it on the wife. I am between buggies right now so it will be Short Course when I get there.

Hopefully Derrik will let me sign up over the phone. lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

ill be at supercross!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be swaggin:doowapsta


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> ill be at supercross!!


Same here!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Ill be at supercross


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

What time does it start?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I think 1:00


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

1:00 is correct


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'll be "marshalling" the supercross. lol I'll be waiving yellow flags around all day.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I will be there. 
I have a dvr for the supercross


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thinking I can pickup the new buggy Friday and get it ready by 1:00 on Saturday. I will be E buggy with duct taped nitro body.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Now I really need a new avatar. Not running xRay or nitro. Total false advertising. lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like somebody got the itch 


darrenwilliams said:


> Thinking I can pickup the new buggy Friday and get it ready by 1:00 on Saturday. I will be E buggy with duct taped nitro body.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

:help:If I can get out of Balmy Omaha NE (-8 degrees) I will be there to race!!!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> :help:If I can get out of Balmy Omaha NE (-8 degrees) I will be there to race!!!


I'll trade ya!

I get to take the wife car shopping Saturday!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> I'll be "marshalling" the supercross. lol I'll be waiving yellow flags around all day.


pretty cool!! how did you get this job?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

My motorcycle club has been volunteering to do it for the last 30 years! I even get 2 free tickets that can get you anywhere in the stadium, including the rider's seating area. I was gonna do it last year, but I moved to Alaska instead. DOH


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

working...............sucks


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

jb you going?


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there any beginner classes on the swagger series? Reason I ask is my kids havent driven a whole lot (they have e-buggies) and I didnt figure I should put em in the adult e-buggy class, but if there are no beginner, I guess I will theres only 1 way for them to learn I guess,, Il just have to make sure they get out of you guys way and not crash yall too much..


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

There is not a class setup in the series for beginner. We did run a beginner class at the last Swagger at the river. It becomes an issue of not having enough people. It will be Derriks call at race time. Either way, bring him out. Like you said, only one way to learn.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The nitro gods are watching you Darrin.



I let my boy run ,its funny watching people trying to get around him.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing for them to see. Tell the "E-gods" to keep an eye out for me though.


Little Skillet did a great job.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

mwbmod74 said:


> Is there any beginner classes on the swagger series? Reason I ask is my kids havent driven a whole lot (they have e-buggies) and I didnt figure I should put em in the adult e-buggy class, but if there are no beginner, I guess I will theres only 1 way for them to learn I guess,, Il just have to make sure they get out of you guys way and not crash yall too much..


If we have 4-5 that would like to run in a beginner class, I will add that to the race day. It will not be for points or payout though. Otherwise, they are welcome to race with the rest of us! Heck, they may even be faster than some of our new-to-electric racers this weekend! Gates open at 9 so get there early enough for them to practice and get a feel for the track.

Remember guys, this is the last race of the series to jump in and not have to worry about dropping points. If you missed the first 2 races, those are automatically dropped in this 6 race series. Don't be skeered. Weather's looking good for Saturday!

Mugen Mafia!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*It never hurts to slap some on......*

The electric class is the beginner class, you will be faster with some lectric shave..... I'm just kidding ok, so don't get your wires in a bundle....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.. I do think it's awesome that the electric class is growin like it is. It was really fun to watch and marshal a packed heat race and main at the river swagger.....It means the hobby is doing good....


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

I could run a beginner class/race. the practice woul be good befor I get into the sportman class. Ive got an MBX6 ebuggy and waiting on batteries, so hopefuly they'll come in befor sat.


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually have twins,,,, so I am going to bring them out for sure,,, no biggie if theres no beginner I will just try and make them stay out of the way and not hack the other guys... the experience will definately do them good..


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll be out there with my new mbx6e!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

All these new E cars. Am I missing something here?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The easy life. Lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> The easy life. Lol


More like the E-asy life!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

JANKEII said:


> All these new E cars. Am I missing something here?


I'll probably get slammed for saying this, but..........

You're still blinded by the cool noises that nitro makes, and the fact that nitro is what you're accustomed to. Once you race an electric a few times and find out how much easier, cleaner, cheaper, and faster it is, you'll understand why so many people are migrating over to electric.

Once it clicks in your head, you will start to wonder why everyone isn't dumping their nitros.

Noise + smoke = cool, but the cool doesn't outweigh how much easier and faster it is to race with an electric setup.

We've said this before on here, but the Electric / Nitro movement that's happening right now is SOOOO just like when dirtbikes went from 2-stroke to 4-stroke. For the first few years, people thought 4-stroke was just a fad, and there was no way they could make it competitive. Now 2-strokes are pretty much vintage, and if you put them on a track next to each other with equal riders, they'd get pummeled. Same goes for nitro & electric.........although Nitro is not to the point where 2-stroke is at right now, it's just a matter of time. Even the best $500+ O.S. Speed Modified .21 motor is still only 80-90% as fast as mid-level 1/8 scale E-Setup. There will ALWAYS be people who swear by 2-stroke / nitro and tell you about how much easier they are to drive and how the clutch in a nitro helps you maintain better traction and blah blah blah, but it's just people clinging on to what they know and are comfortable with.

You may hate what I've just said, but print it out and stick it somewhere and look at it 5 years from now and tell me it isn't the truth............and Earl told me this a couple of years ago, and it took a while for it to "click" for me too.

Now, let the fuming begin LOL!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

blah, blah, blah. lol

I race for the challenge, and nitro has more to challenge us. 
I agree 100% ebuggy racing is easier. That is why you do it. I understand.
If I want to practice I will run my ebuggy, but If I want to race I will run my nitro.


racing=nitro. bashing=electric. lol

No fuming here just facts.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The E-asy life.
enough said.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, I KNEW Morrow would have to say something! I was just trying to stir up the pot a little and create some life on the forums honestly.

But in rebuttal to your statement Mark, you say that nitro is real racing, but take a look at how tight the racing is in Electric at the next HARC race. There was about half a lap seperating positions 1-12 after the 3rd round of qualifying at the last race at Vertigo.......and THAT'S what I call racing!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> blah, blah, blah. lol
> 
> I race for the challenge, and nitro has more to challenge us.
> I agree 100% ebuggy racing is easier. That is why you do it. I understand.
> ...


 Spokesman of the nitro Mugen Mafia
Nitro will always be here ....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

that is because yall all dumped.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

NITRO


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know but to me electric just seems to be missing something!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I almost forgot, this is for the real MEN that are sticking with the harder, dirtier, more expensive and slower nitro! :biggrin:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

You know I thought Nitro was slower than electrics
until I looked at the lap times at Vertigo at the first HARC and realized their not.
The advantage they have is being able to clear jumps easier,but take that out of the
equation and their actually slower.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ok Now You dunnit....*

I think electric is cool, and it's awesome to have such variety in racing. We have trucks, cars, electric, nitro, but I really think the reason some people race electric is they just don't want their butt whipped at the track.....electric is an easier way to get a first or a third, and lets face it, some drivers can't stand to loose.....The fast class is Nitro buggy, always has been, always will be....


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

:hairout:
















"I don't know but to me electric just seems to be missing something! "

*ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!! LOL!*

Courtney wrote:

"But in rebuttal to your statement Mark, you say that nitro is real racing, but take a look at how tight the racing is in Electric at the next HARC race. There was about half a lap seperating positions 1-12 after the 3rd round of qualifying at the last race at Vertigo.......and THAT'S what I call racing!"

Yea and think how close racing would be if NASCAR were E-NASCAR! You're missing the point of nitro and the reason it's easier for people to get into electric racing.

It takes mechanical skill and preperation to keep a nitro car running in top form, most newbies don't have the patience or instruction to do this. So "just plug it in and go" gets them on the track faster. It's not impossible to learn either, I had to do it and so did Tebo, King, Wheeler, Drake and on and on.

I love the work involved in nitro racing and the work involved is every bit as important as the actual drivng skill. Do you think Tebo would do as well as he does if he never maitained or had proper woking nitro equipment, heck no.

Courtney, I have not seen an electric car around Houston that can go faster than my nitro, not even on the straitaway!!!!?????????? :doowapsta:rybka::idea::cloud::brew2::fishy::tongue:rosesm


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'll probably get slammed for saying this, but..........
> 
> You're still blinded by the cool noises that nitro makes, and the fact that nitro is what you're accustomed to. Once you race an electric a few times and find out how much easier, cleaner, cheaper, and faster it is, you'll understand why so many people are migrating over to electric.
> 
> ...


Now, in rebuttal to this, you can't compare the two like this. Nitro is as strong now as it has always been, go look at NeoBuggy and see what all the hooplaa is about. I don't see and electric wars like the nitro engine scene is doing right now. If it were that popular and it was pushing Nitro out then Neo would be talking about the E scene instead.

The two will just become its own, seperate races, seperate championships, seperate.

"For the first few years, people thought 4-stroke was just a fad, and there was no way they could make it competitive. Now 2-strokes are pretty much vintage, and if you put them on a track next to each other with equal riders, they'd get pummeled."

Oh, and my nitro will never get pummeled by an E-buggy, well not after about 15 minutes anyways....lol.

I may be driving an E-buggy soon but it will never be Nitro buggy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome! keep it coming guys! LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

In the words of Doug, "everyone needs to relaaaaaax."


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Screw it lets settle this 10:00 race nitro vs electric


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

ok
who wants some? lol

This can go on forever. But I have noticed the lack of support for the flashlights. 
Wipf, Wily, Traig, Jason, and yea Jake.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

No pit if you can't go 10 then lean her out or go home.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone who knows me should know why I do it.....4 nitro cars at one race(me and Ty)....no way!

I miss running nitro buggy/truggy....and have run it recently.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Merdith said:


> electric is an easier way to get a first or a third, and lets face it, some drivers can't stand to loose.....The fast class is Nitro buggy, always has been, always will be....


Not looking to be so in the near future. E is growing and has already had higher numbers at a few races. More competitors equals more competition. Don't worry, we'll welcome you when you convert too mad dog :insert evil laugh here:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I like both and have both. When I don't want to think, I run electric. 

The worst part about electric is not having long mains. Oh, if you run electric you're usually PB for someone that is running nitro. lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Until even more people start switching over to electric, nitro will always be where the real competition is (more people to race against, more likelihood that someone is better than you). That played a huge role in my decision to start racing nitro again.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats up nitro Nick


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*True stuff*



Verti goat said:


> Not looking to be so in the near future. E is growing and has already had higher numbers at a few races. More competitors equals more competition. Don't worry, we'll welcome you when you convert too mad dog :insert evil laugh here:


It's tough to argue with reason....Makes sense to me....Either way the hobby is growing, good news for everyone in my opinion.....

I can't believe how much power comes out of those batteries....Amazing....I love watching those e-buggies fly over tight jumps.....and that new Mugen Eco buggy looks awesome.....


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Merdith said:


> It's tough to argue with reason....Makes sense to me....Either way the hobby is growing, good news for everyone in my opinion.....
> 
> I can't believe how much power comes out of those batteries....Amazing....I love watching those e-buggies fly over tight jumps.....and that new Mugen Eco buggy looks awesome.....


Whoa!!! Slow down there Mad Dog!!!!!!

Do not drink the Kool-aid!!!!!!!!

If need be I can have the people from intervention at the next race!!!

I'm sorry we couldn't save Darren, unfortunately I never saw the warning signs with him until it was too late!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

im loving my nitro!! i got faster after i switched over to it. the e buggy did help me learn how to drive cause all i had to do was charge and go. 

i dont think we have to worry about MD going to e buggy....right MD????


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nitro...Ahhh! Electric has some attraction..I guess.. What really concers me is that even when an e buggy is "Panic revving" to beat all..I still cannot hear it.. I appologize to all of the turtles I have let lay, I really did not know you were upside down right behind me... 

Nitro just is more of a challenge for me, you have to drive and tune, not plug and play, plus I like the long mains, the burnt plug, the short fuel, the struggle to find a pit guy, electric is fun to drive, but it is sooooo boring to watch..plus it really reveals just how f'ed up your gear mesh is...


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Yep*



hotrodchevy_77 said:


> im loving my nitro!! i got faster after i switched over to it. the e buggy did help me learn how to drive cause all i had to do was charge and go.
> 
> i dont think we have to worry about MD going to e buggy....right MD????


You know me well Brian...

I had to race 1/10th scale electric buggy for years because that's all there was to race. I had a 1/8th scale nitro buggy, but no races. I ran it in fields, and so on.....If I raced electric again I would get a B4 or a 4wd 1/10 scale buggy.....I really love those, but not much happenin with those these days....I'm just old school....

I would imagine the EPA would have to pry that Novarossi out of my cold dead hands.....


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Charging batteries and having a drink or ten with SWMBO. I may actually get there early enough to _practice_ tomorrow. Look out boys!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun racing last yesterday. Second best place to be if you weren't at supercross! Rusty pulled through with his trash talk; good main Rusty! Mark dominated nitro and Jake electric, we'll catch you guys soon! Strong showing in sportsman too and those guys were on point. First race we didn't have a short course class.

I'll get the points and results up later tonight. Thanks for racing!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I would imagine the EPA would have to pry that Novarossi out of my cold dead hands.....[/QUOTE]

agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Fun racing last yesterday. Second best place to be if you weren't at supercross! Rusty pulled through with his trash talk; good main Rusty! Mark dominated nitro and Jake electric, we'll catch you guys soon! Strong showing in sportsman too and those guys were on point. First race we didn't have a short course class.
> 
> I'll get the points and results up later tonight. Thanks for racing!


LOTS of fun yesterday! Derick, trash talk is my strong suit; driving - not so much. I'll collect my victory Coke from you next week or we can go double or nothing.

Had lots of fun mixing it up with you guys; already looking forward to next Saturday.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a blast with the new buggy. Plenty of power and lots of battery left after the main. Think I will change the rear diff to 3K and see if it won't tighten up a bit.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Darren the track was slick. Do not be to quick to change it. What are in the diffs anyway?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks to vetigo. Great job. home by 8. 
now just get the road finished before I come back. ; )


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

5/10/2. I am going to set up one of my spare Diffs with 3 and try it out next weekend. I can always drop the 2 back in


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 on getting outta there...


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> 5/10/2. I am going to set up one of my spare Diffs with 3 and try it out next weekend. I can always drop the 2 back in


Hey, sorry I took time to get to you before the straight- It really is harder to marshall elec! you looked really good first time out-Its a diff. world ehh?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results have been posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are the updated points - Over $600 in purse money half-way through the series!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> Hey, sorry I took time to get to you before the straight- It really is harder to marshall elec! you looked really good first time out-Its a diff. world ehh?


 No biggie, I wasn't doing that well any way. LOL. I like the car a lot but it is going to take a little getting used to.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

darren go up to 5 in the rear.
also which hole are the rear uprights mounted in. lower or upper. try the upper


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure where it is mounted. I will take a look. I will build up a 5K diff and give it a try Friday. I noticed my droop was a little uneven when I put the car on the shelf yesterday. Guess I need to put the car on the Hudy and check it all out


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Darrin .before you change to much I'll let you try mine
this weekend.40 wt With top secret rebound alL the way around 7-7-5-
Associated truggy springs 
dropped my camber link.
Marks fast ,atleast he didn't put a lap on me..lol
I think my setup kept that from happening..
I'll catch you Mr chainsaw.....haha


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Going to change my nickname to 
"The Smooth as Ice Man" lol

Skillet I layed back because you were on my team. 
Watch what happens to someone else.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't take it easy on me I won't get faster that way 
Still your fast as heck man....

congrats on the win


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Skillett I was very pround of the mafia last weekend. 
You and Chuck were on it. Now we just need to get our Ebuggy drivers to step up.

My goal was not to get marshalled for my mains. 
I do not think that I ever ended up on my lid.

The track was pretty slick, but with my JConcepts Green compound subculturs it made it very easy to be consistant.


----------

